# sq. ft. per hour cut & roll



## walkerj (Jun 11, 2008)

How many square foot can be painted in an hour brush and roll one man


----------



## Mopaint (Oct 17, 2007)

200 if it's new work straight shot.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

It really depends on how many corners, around how many doors & windows, the ceiling height, base or no base to protect, how nice the drywall & trim lines are, how many colors & what they are, what product being used, obsticals to work around, and the list goes on. 200 sq ft is a good number though.


----------



## HomeGuardPaints (Jan 17, 2008)

experienced is about 200-225, inexperienced can be 100. 175-200 is a safe estimate.


----------



## Housepainter (Jan 6, 2008)

As has already been shared as high as 200 sq Ft with a good average in the 150 to 175 range. Again the more trim, windows and doors slow that number down. 

For example I painted a room recently that had 6 windows two exterior doors a stairwell with trim I interior door and a pass through window to the kitchen plus base and crown. It was a size-able room. I would say my hourly Sq foot was more in the range of 125-130 sq feet per hour on the walls. This was due to the amount of cutting along the various trims.


----------

